# Anyone have experience with Schnauzer Rescues?



## tigerpawswhit (Aug 7, 2008)

My husband and I have been combing Petfinder for the last few months looking for another dog to add to our family. We've sent several applications, but most have already been adopted by the time we get to them. We were in the area where this shelter is located yesterday and decided to stop in to check on 2 schnauzers we saw on Petfinder. My husband fell in love with the male Ozzie and we decided to adopt him. Everything is still pending right now because they have to call our references, but I was wondering if anyone here had experience with this breed. 

Some background info- the shelter said the owners told them that the rescued the 2 from an abusive situation, but when they called to get info about a surgery the female had the vet said the owners were breeders. Ozzie's coat is in terrible shape and desperately needs to be bathed and shaved down. The shelter also said that they have not been properly socialized which I will admit scared me. I'm not sure what she meant by that, other than the fact that she said they would not do well with small children. We had Ozzie out with us for quite a while and he was very loving to everyone who came up to pet him. He was not aggresive towards other dogs or people. He's also 6-7 years old. My only concern is how he will do with Stella. She is used to having an older male dog around as my parents have a 13 yr old Jack Russell who we lived with up until our move in April. I've never seen her act aggressive towards other dogs, but I'm afraid she'll be jealous because she's so attached to me. I plan on taking her with us if they call us back and say we can adopt him just to make sure they are okay with each other before we bring him home. I've been so cautious about bringing the right dog into our family because I don't think I could ever give one up after I've adopted. 

I would appreciate any advice you have about this. I'm trying very hard to make the right decision!
Here is Ozzie's Petfinder page:
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaype...=15257085?rvp=1


----------



## bell (Jun 4, 2008)

I do not know much about other schnauzers. I can tell you about mine though. She is very hyper, gets jealous easly, wants to play rough. (but she is only a year old). She weighs about 13 pounds Mine however is scared of dogs she does not know and will run from them. She will only play with my other dogs and my step moms dog. But she however is a very lovable dog  . Oh and I have been told if you do not carefully watch their food intake they will get heavy.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

my schnauzer is a lover...the sweetest of my pack. but i must say she is unlike any other i have met. some have a high pitch scream...greta is pretty quiet. your little guy is adorable. they can be prone to bladder stones and diabetes..among other things. we adopted greta b/c the previous owners couldnt potty train her..turned out she had a bladder infection. ive seen some be aggressive but most are just very friendly. mine gets along with everyone. she is my basset's best friend...they groom each other and wrestle around the yard. she also loves petula. she always wants to be as close to u as she can. good luck with ur little guy and feel free to pm me with any questions.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

_****Cat testing can be done upon request after the application is received.****_

Is the above quote with respect to Ozzie in particular or to all their adoptees? 

I would never leave the two alone unsupervised for quite some time until Ozzie becomes familiar with his new environment and you can see how well/gently he interacts with your little one. Sometimes larger dogs will look at these smaller ones as squeak toys or not realize how gentle they have to be with them so as not to hurt them. If Ozzie hasn't been socialized and has been used for breeding, he may have certain issues you may need to work with awhile to overcome (such as 'marking' in the house, possibly chewing furniture [since he may not have been in a home before and know what it is/what to chew and not to chew, etc). With a little time and some work (positive reinforcement not negative - try not to say 'no' or 'bad' to him as that's probably all he ever heard...try redirecting his attention and rewarding/praising when he does something you like/want him to do instead), he will fit right in. I've heard schnauzers have wonderful personalities and are great dogs! Congratuations!!!!


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

*perhaps most importantly* ... forgot to say WHAT A CUTE FACE!!!![/size]


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

QUOTE (tigerpawswhit @ Dec 13 2009, 08:51 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=861764


> My husband and I have been combing Petfinder for the last few months looking for another dog to add to our family. We've sent several applications, but most have already been adopted by the time we get to them. We were in the area where this shelter is located yesterday and decided to stop in to check on 2 schnauzers we saw on Petfinder. My husband fell in love with the male Ozzie and we decided to adopt him. Everything is still pending right now because they have to call our references, but I was wondering if anyone here had experience with this breed.
> 
> Some background info- the shelter said the owners told them that the rescued the 2 from an abusive situation, but when they called to get info about a surgery the female had the vet said the owners were breeders. Ozzie's coat is in terrible shape and desperately needs to be bathed and shaved down. The shelter also said that they have not been properly socialized which I will admit scared me. I'm not sure what she meant by that, other than the fact that she said they would not do well with small children. We had Ozzie out with us for quite a while and he was very loving to everyone who came up to pet him. He was not aggresive towards other dogs or people. He's also 6-7 years old. My only concern is how he will do with Stella. She is used to having an older male dog around as my parents have a 13 yr old Jack Russell who we lived with up until our move in April. I've never seen her act aggressive towards other dogs, but I'm afraid she'll be jealous because she's so attached to me. I plan on taking her with us if they call us back and say we can adopt him just to make sure they are okay with each other before we bring him home. I've been so cautious about bringing the right dog into our family because I don't think I could ever give one up after I've adopted.
> 
> ...


*Bump* ... any updates???


----------



## tigerpawswhit (Aug 7, 2008)

Thank you for asking! I've been so busy this week getting ready to go stay with my parents for the next two weeks that I haven't been on SM at all. The shelter called us on Monday and said that we were approved to adopt Ozzie. My husband had his wisdom teeth pulled that day, so we could not travel to get him (the shelter is 1.5 hrs away) then, but said we could go on Friday. The lady from the shelter said they could not hold animals for any period of time, but said we could call before we left on Friday to see if he was still there. I called, but Ozzie is no longer there. His petfinder page states that he has been adopted, which is wonderful news for him! We are still holding out hope that we will find the perfect new family member.


----------

